# Central Florida Bass ??? March Madness



## Johnny (Mar 8, 2014)

*WHEN ????*

I know the weather has been all over the chart recently
and now they are spawning ....

sooooo *WHEN * will the bass and crappie be biting in the 
Orlando/Ocoee/Winter Garden/Clermont area ??

Anyone sharing their "secrets" ????


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2014)

Non stop! 

The fishing is never bad in FL.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Mar 31, 2014)

Jim said:


> Non stop!
> The fishing is never bad in FL.


+2 The're always biting, there's just rotten days for us humans to be out on the water trying to catchem.  
According to some sources, the spawn started in mid Feb in Florida and continues into spring. You happen to be in Crappie Central. Any of the lakes in that area are good. Be sure to post pics. Jerry


----------



## jonjon1648 (Apr 17, 2014)

I was fishing in the Windermere/Ocoee area on March 13 and 14th and was in the bass all day long. I didn't have any wall hangers but was wearing out the 2 pounders which to me, is a blast. I picked up some of the Bass Pro Shops stick-o worms on sale in watermelon magic color. It was right after a cold front and I think full moon, I don't recall. Most all were in 6-8 feet of very clear water and water temp was 65-68.


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2014)

great report jonjon1648!

I would love to be in 2 pounders all day long! :beer:


----------



## Analog Kid (Apr 19, 2014)

The spawn in central fl is different every year but I have found water temp to be the determining factor. When water temp rises from the winter around 70 or higher I see the spawn activity. I fish lake Conway and don't forget the awesome schoolie action !


----------

